# antenna wire gauge ????



## shawnleary (Oct 27, 2002)

When making a replacement antenna I measured out new wire very carefully, but the replacement antenna wire is of a smaller guage. Does the added thickness of the wire matter, i don't seem to be getting the same performance from it since I've replaced it, and its only when a bunch of us are on the drivers stand. I'm guessing either the measurement is wrong or that that the thicker wire is the problem. Its a relatively new Airtronics rx. 
TIA
Shawn


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

yes gauge does matter I would buy a airtronics replacement antenna wire for that receiver. Have you tried running a different crystal? also is if fm or am and how close to your channel were the other guys?


----------



## shawnleary (Oct 27, 2002)

Dave I'm using an FM Airtronics MX-3. I bet its the wire guage cause its only affected me since replacing the wire. I used the futaba fat white wire. I will change it to the airtronics wire once I get some.


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

Wire guage, AND the number of strands is very important. Also the length of the wire needs to be the same as the one you are replacing. Check MFG. website for specs.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

so Shawn if you used the white wire that is for a futaba reciever then you need the airtronics stuff


----------

